# سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2008)

قريت الموضوع في احد المنتديات و حبيت اطرحه عليكم و اعرف آرائكم
و البنات يمكنهن المشاركه في الموضوع و طرح وجهة النظر



النساء أنواع وكل نوع ينقسم منه أشكال وألوان ومن المستحيل أن تتطابق صفة أمرأة بأخرى بكل شيء نستطيع القول أن المرأة مثل البصمة . 


الأنواع الثلاثة التي ستطرح للاختيار هم : 

الفتاة رقم 1

فتاة متعلمة ومتربية على الدلع وعدم العمل في المطابخ ومنذ نعومة أظافرها وهي مخدومة وكل طلباتها من والديها محققة ولم تسمع بكلمة (لا) إلا فيما ندر صاحبة موضات وصيحات في كل شيء وترغب أن تستمر حياتها الزوجية كما في بيت والديها وصاحبة جمال أخاذ ورشاقة . 

الفتاة رقم 2

فتاة جادة في عمل المنزل مرنة في تلقي الأوامر صفاتها ممتازة شكلها مقبول وأخلاقها ممتازة متعلمة تعليم وسط حياتها قروية فيها شيء من السمنة ترغب في أن تسعد زوجها وتربي أبنائها وتشارك زوجها الحياة بأنواعها . 


الفتاة رقم3 فتاة تجمع جميع الصفات الحميدة التي يرغب بها الزوج من جمال ورشاقة وأخلاق ودين وحشمة ولكنها تعشق الأسواق والخروج والدخول والتنقل من بيت فلانة إلى بيت فلانة أي خراجة ولاجة وما تقضية من وقت خارج المنزل أكثر مما تقضيه داخله . 


اتمنى من معشر الرجال الجواب بصراحه وان يحدد ماذا يختار 
وهل بامكانه ان يختار واحدة ويحاول ان يغير من صفاتها 
ان يخبرنا اي الصفات يحب ان يغير
وهل في استطاعة انسان ان يغير انسان

وما هو راى البنات فى الموضوع بجدية ​


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

هى الثالثةتابتة ذى ما بيقولوا التالتة طبعا .
انا عن نفسى احب ان تكون جميلة رشيقة متدينة بتلبس حشم ومتعلمة كويس  وبنت ناس كويسين علشان متخانقش مع امها وبس


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

ديما منورانا بمواضيعك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

> ديما منورانا بمواضيعك
> ربنا يباركك


على فكرة هى مستنية ردك!دة غير انها منوره المنتدى


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



حزين قال:


> هى الثالثةتابتة ذى ما بيقولوا التالتة طبعا .
> انا عن نفسى احب ان تكون جميلة رشيقة متدينة بتلبس حشم ومتعلمة كويس  وبنت ناس كويسين علشان متخانقش مع امها وبس



هههههههههههههههههه

طيب ليه تتخانق مع امها

ممكن تعتبرها زى امك  صح  وانت ابنها

اتمنالك حياه سعيده
بس انت ليه اسمك حزين​


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ديما منورانا بمواضيعك
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



حزين قال:


> على فكرة هى مستنية ردك!دة غير انها منوره المنتدى



هههههههههههههههه

وانا رديت اهو​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

*سلام المسيح

الفتاة رقم 2

فتاة جادة في عمل المنزل مرنة في تلقي الأوامر صفاتها ممتازة شكلها مقبول وأخلاقها ممتازة متعلمة تعليم وسط حياتها قروية فيها شيء من السمنة ترغب في أن تسعد زوجها وتربي أبنائها وتشارك زوجها الحياة بأنواعها . 

انا سأختار هذه الفتاه وساشرح لماذا :
جادة في عمل المنزل : 
الذي هو مملكتها وهو البيت الدافئ الذي اتمني ان اعود اليه لاجد الراحة والحنان والملاذ لي من الخارج .
مرنه في تلقي الاوامر : 
اي انه غير متصلبة في ارائها وغير عنيدة والمرونه في تلقي الكلام لن يلغي من شخصيتها بل سيزيد من قيمتها عندي لانها مطيعة .
صفات ممتازة :
وماذا ساطلب اكثر من هذا زوجة ممتازة تحافظ علي وترعاني
شكلها مقبول :
ومن قال ان الجمال العالي مطلب شعبي وله هذه الاهمية لكن القبول الداخلي ورقتها تزيد من جمالها وتعليها والجمال ليس هو الاهم .
متعلمة تعليم متوسط :
من الممكن ان ازيد ايضآ من معرفتها ثم ان التعليم ليس هو المستوي الدال علي الثقافة والاهم ان تكون قادرة علي التعلم وان تكون قادرة علي رعاية اولادها في التعليم ... ثم انها سوف تريد اكيد ان يكون اولادها احسن منها .
فيها شئ من السمنه :
من الممكن ان تكون اكثر رشاقة لاجلي ولاجل نفسها ثم ان التعديل الشكلي غير صعب لكن التعديل في اخلاقها الاساسي قد يفشل .
ترغب في أن تسعد زوجها وتربي أبنائها وتشارك زوجها الحياة بأنواعها :
وماذا اتمني اكثر من هذا زوجة تشاركني وترغب في الحياة الهادئة ..... أكتر من كده يبقي افتري بصراحة .*​


----------



## حزين (13 يونيو 2008)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ليه تتخانق مع امها
> 
> ...


حزين على احوال المسيحيين اللى متسورش ونفسى نعدل من حالنا علشان يبقلنا شان فى بلدنا .


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

بصراحة كاندى
ولا واحدة من الثلاثة عجبنى
تقولى اية يمكن معقد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> الفتاة رقم 2
> 
> ...




ياسلام عليك يا لوسيفر

تعليق جميل اوى

يارب يرزقك بواحده فيها الصفات دى

وتخلص جيش بقى  بسرعه 

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااااا بجد  ردك جميل جدااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



حزين قال:


> حزين على احوال المسيحيين اللى متسورش ونفسى نعدل من حالنا علشان يبقلنا شان فى بلدنا .



ربنا موجود

واكيد كل شىء وليه اخر​


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> بصراحة كاندى
> ولا واحدة من الثلاثة عجبنى
> تقولى اية يمكن معقد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بقى هقولك 

قولى مواصفات شريكه حياتك

منتظره​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

بصراحة كاندى 
الفتاة الاولى تصلح كمانيكان فى اتيلية للمشاهدة فقط
والفتاة الثانية بيتوتة تجيب الضغط وتستبدل بواحدة فلبينية ارحم
والفتاة الثالثة ورارة تخرب البيوت العمرانة واولها بيتهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبصراحة اكثر من يضع شروطا فى الفتاة التى يبغى الزواج منها
فهو واهم يعيش فى الخيال اكثر من الواقع لانها ليست سلعة 
معروضة ننتقى من خلالها انة الافضل لان الزواج شركة مقدسة
تعتمد اساسا على تلاقى الارواح بين الشريكين ومدى تقبل كل منهما
جوهريا قبل ان يكون ظاهريا لان الظاهر يتغير مع مرور الزمن او يصبح
عادة قد تصل بنا لمرحلة الملل اما الجوهر فهو باق ويكون دائما 
بعيدا عن الانا وجاهز لاى بزل وعطاء طالما تلاقت معة الارواح
ومن هنا اقول افضلها مرحة عطوفة اجتماعية مثقفة البيت مملكتها
وخارجة وطنها الذى تتعايش فية مع الحلو والمر بلباقة وكياسة
حياتها مع شريكها تبادلية بعيدا عن الانا والمظاهر الخادعة 
تعتمد فى حياتها على الجديد المستمر بعيدا عن الرتابة والعقد
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> بصراحة كاندى
> 
> ولا واحدة من الثلاثة عجبنى
> تقولى اية يمكن معقد
> ...


 بصرا انا كمان كداا بردو 
وانا بقول شغال تقولى عنوس عنوس اتارى ولا عاجبك العجب اتنك اتنك مدينا قاعدين فى الاخر بيقولهالى اصحابى وانا بقلهالك :t30:​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

فكرة الموضوع جميلة يا مشرفتنا 
الاختيار الاول = زوجة مودرن 
الاختيار الثانى = زوجة تقليدية
الاختيار الثالث = زوجة وسط بين المودرن والتقليدية

مفيش اختيارات غير التلاتة دول, مفيش خليط بين الثانية والثالثة مثلاً  

طيب انا هختار الثانية
بس شيلى (Remove) مرنة في تلقي الأوامر 
لان الزواج هو شركة بين الزوجين ولا يصح ان تقبل الزوجة ان يأمرها زوجها, الصح ان يتم مناقشة الأمر ثم الخروج بقرار مشترك
مهم يكون عندها شخصية

وضيفى (ADD) تكون روحها خفيفة 



مواضيعك مميزة كالمعتاد يا مشرفتنا كاندى


----------



## moramahfouz (15 يونيو 2008)

كل شخص فيه مميزات وعيوب بس الاهم ان المميزات والعيوب تكون مقبوله من الطرف الاخر و بنصح كل شاب انه ما يدورش على الكمال علشان مش هيلقيه لان كل واحد فينا مش كامل 
الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> بصرا انا كمان كداا بردو
> وانا بقول شغال تقولى عنوس عنوس اتارى ولا عاجبك العجب اتنك اتنك مدينا قاعدين فى الاخر بيقولهالى اصحابى وانا بقلهالك :t30:​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرنا الامورة فى حضرة كاندى
دى مش تناكة ميرنا دى واقعية لابد من الاختيار الصح لشريك او شريكة الحياة
وعلى فكرة عندى ليكى عريس انما اية تنقية ايدية وحياة عنية
حا ابعتهولك بالمستعجل فى علبة كبريت   :t30:
يمكن يسيح الكلكيعة 30:


----------



## علي مزيكا (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

انا عن نفسي اختار الثانيه لان الصفات الي بيها حلوى ولم كانت مومنه افضل ولو لم تكن مومنه فسوف اعلمها الايمان والرب يباركك على الموضوع الجميل ياكاندي


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرنا الامورة فى حضرة كاندى
> دى مش تناكة ميرنا دى واقعية لابد من الاختيار الصح لشريك او شريكة الحياة
> وعلى فكرة عندى ليكى عريس انما اية تنقية ايدية وحياة عنية
> ...


لا خليهولك انا قرفت من الموضوع دا انا بقى عندى ليك عروسة ولا تتكلم عليها جمال ايه واخلاق ايه بس فى عيب صغنون اوى اوى  واخده 10 سنين سجن علشان ضربت خطيبها مطوة وعيب تانى صغنن انها فى فى وشها حاجات غريبة كداا ودايما ماشية بمطوة واسمها ستوتة ​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> لا خليهولك انا قرفت من الموضوع دا انا بقى عندى ليك عروسة ولا تتكلم عليها جمال ايه واخلاق ايه بس فى عيب صغنون اوى اوى  واخده 10 سنين سجن علشان ضربت خطيبها مطوة وعيب تانى صغنن انها فى فى وشها حاجات غريبة كداا ودايما ماشية بمطوة واسمها ستوتة ​









ستوتة

ستوتة بعتلها جواب.................. ستوتة ولا سئلت فية
ستوتة اية الاسباب .................. دى ميرنا غضبانة علية
اةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا ستوتة​هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كميلة يا خواتى ثقولوا فولة واتقسمت نصين الخالق الناطق ميرنا
حاجة تسد قصدى تفتح النفس على الجواز.................
وعشان كدة جبتلك عريس ايمة وسيما ووظيفة ميرى
ومعة يا ستى الشبكة اسورتين بمفاتيحهم
وشهر عسل على حسابى فى قصر الحضرة بالاسكندرية
يلا عن ما حد حوش اهو على الاقل نرتاح .....  :heat:






مستر برغوثة​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

تصدق وتامن بايه انا كنت معقدة طبيعية بس كان ممكن اجى بمحولات دلوقتى خالص مش هفكر


----------



## وليم تل (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> تصدق وتامن بايه انا كنت معقدة طبيعية بس كان ممكن اجى بمحولات دلوقتى خالص مش هفكر




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
وليم دة طلع وحش خالص مالص
وانا زعلان منة ومخامصة
فى حد يزعل ميرنا الامورة ويكلكعها وهى اصلا على همسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على كل انا حا اصالحك  بعريس ما فيش منة اثنين


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

يعنى ايه على همسة يعنى
وبعدين دا شكلة يخض شوف واهد عدل بقى ​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> يعنى ايه على همسة يعنى
> وبعدين دا شكلة يخض شوف واهد عدل بقى ​


حيرتينى ميرنا
واحتار دليلى معاكى دة انا منقية على الفرازة
ما فيش حل غير انى ابعتلك صورتى
عشان تطفشى من المنتدى والبلد كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:smil16:   :crazy_pil


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

لا بلاش انا مش عاوز اسيب المنتدى ​


----------



## سيزار (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كاندى دائما بتحارب وتنتصر بقلمها ... موضوع جيد ... وصعب ان الواحد يعلق فيه مش عارف ليه الواحد بقى مع ولاد ماما حواء احتار ومافيش دلوقتى معيار يبين اى اشىء والغريب الى الواحد يعوزها تقوله لاء والى مش عايزه تبقى هتبوس رجله ... موضوع صعب ومتهيألى كدا بعتمد الاختيار على التوافق الزهنى فى الاخر والاعجاب المادى نمره اتنين


----------



## سيزار (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

اخى وليم انا خايف عليك والمثل بيقول الى يتلسع من الشربه ينفخ فى الزبادى 
عشان خطرى ابعد عن طنط ميرنا ... بلاش يابنى انا خايف عليك 
بس هى طيبه صدقنى بس من بعيد لبعيد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

ايه يعم سيزار بدل متقف مع اختك تقف مع وليم يبنى دا يطفش بلد  بس اموت واعرف حكاية طنط  د اللى طلعنلى فيها هسامحك لو فسرت لو مفسرتش يبقى يارب فيل يكون تخين كدا ومكلبظ يروح عاضك ولا اقولك ممكن تخف من العضة دى روح الهى تتجوز واخلص منك هى دى الدعوه المميتة ​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



سيزار قال:


> اخى وليم انا خايف عليك والمثل بيقول الى يتلسع من الشربه ينفخ فى الزبادى
> عشان خطرى ابعد عن طنط ميرنا ... بلاش يابنى انا خايف عليك
> بس هى طيبه صدقنى بس من بعيد لبعيد هههههههههههههههههه



صدقنى سيزار حبيبى
طنطو ميرنا دى حتة سكرة تهوش تهوش وبخ تنزل على مافيش
بس احنا اللى ولاد وحشين وهى كدة زعلت منك وجبتلك الفيل النونو
اللى كان بيسليها عشان يكلك هم هم
دة حتى طنطو كاندى اتخنقت منا ومن صحبتها وفلسعت من الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين مالة الجواز ما هو زى العسل وهم لابد منة بس المشكلة فى النفس
وعشان كدة جايبلك الامور الخواجة عشان يعض صرصور ودنك
عشان تسمعى كلام عمو وليم وتبقى امورة وعسولة




واعذر من بنجر


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

كرهتك انا زوقك وحش جداا على فكرة 
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*






كرهتك     كرهتك     كرهتك
لية كدة يا قطة 
بابا يسوع حا يزعل منك ميرنا
دة وليم طيب وغلبااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## سيزار (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> ايه يعم سيزار بدل متقف مع اختك تقف مع وليم يبنى دا يطفش بلد  بس اموت واعرف حكاية طنط  د اللى طلعنلى فيها هسامحك لو فسرت لو مفسرتش يبقى يارب فيل يكون تخين كدا ومكلبظ يروح عاضك ولا اقولك ممكن تخف من العضة دى روح الهى تتجوز واخلص منك هى دى الدعوه المميتة ​



***********************

يا خراشى كدا يا مرمورا كدا انا اتجبيلى الفيل المكلبظ دى اخر حاجه انا توقعها ... طيب دعوه الجواز دى مش فى دماغى مش عارف ليه مش ميال ليها ههههههههههههه بس الفيل دا حاجه تخوف 

ماشى يا ميرنا استنى هجائى فيكى ب القلم وليس الا القلم..

سيزووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سيزار (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> صدقنى سيزار حبيبى
> طنطو ميرنا دى حتة سكرة تهوش تهوش وبخ تنزل على مافيش
> بس احنا اللى ولاد وحشين وهى كدة زعلت منك وجبتلك الفيل النونو
> اللى كان بيسليها عشان يكلك هم هم
> ...



*********************
كلامك يا اخويا وليم قطع قلبى البنوتا ميرنا غلبانه برضه معلشى عندك حق سماحها بقى .. 
وما تخفش يا وليم هى هتسمع كلام عمو وليم وعمو سيزو ... ما تنساش الشيكولاته والبالبتوز بتعها وهديتها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وقلبى معاك 
سيزو


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

نهاركم اسود انتو الانتين بتتلمو علياا اكمنى لوحدى لا انا لمضة هو كرتين احمر وشكرا اهمدو بقى


----------



## وليم تل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*






وليم






سيزار

برة يا وحش منك لة
انا نائب المشرف العام على سن ورمح
صحيحى ما تجوش الا بالعين الحمرا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

*وقد جاء الحانوتى للرد وللاختيار بين الثلاث فتيات
انا هختار الاولى
واول حاجه نتفق عليها اننا نكون اسرة مسيحية كاملا 
ومع بعض كدا  نتغير لانى فى رسالة بولس الرسول بتقول الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
والحياه هى تقاليد وتطبع
اكيد لما تشوف طبعى هى من نفسها هتتغير




وكمان هختار التانيه 
ليه لانها متعالمه اكيد هتكون متفاهمه وبرضو اقولك اية بولس الرسول تانى الغير مستطاع عند الناس متسطاع عند الله


وكمان هختار التالته ليه
لانى لكل شئ وقت
ازاى لكل شئ وقت
الاولى مدلعه الواحده لما تكبر تتغير وتحس بمسؤليه وكمان لما تبقى ملزومه من واحد هتكون ملتزمه بحاجات يعنى رقم 3 بتحب تروح هنا وهنا
لما هتكون مع جوزها هتكون ملتزمه بــــ    نظافة المنزل - متحاولش تزعل جوزها اللى تركت بيت اهله عشان  -   وكمان سمحونى طولت عليكم بكلامى اللى ملهوش لزمه حاولو تفهمونى وصليلولى 
الحانوتى​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> وليم
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ياسلام لقاء العمالقه 

سيزار ووليم 

انتوا الاتنين على ميرنا  

مش قلتلكوا ميرنا وراها كاندى

وخدنها بالدور والراس الكبيره   وليم شغال  ماشى

انا معاكى يا ميرنا   ياله كله يخاف بسرعه

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



الحانوتى قال:


> *وقد جاء الحانوتى للرد وللاختيار بين الثلاث فتيات
> انا هختار الاولى
> واول حاجه نتفق عليها اننا نكون اسرة مسيحية كاملا
> ومع بعض كدا  نتغير لانى فى رسالة بولس الرسول بتقول الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
> ...





انت اختارت واحد فى  صفات التلاته

ربنا يوفقك ويحققلك امنيتك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



candy shop قال:


> ياسلام لقاء العمالقه
> 
> سيزار ووليم
> 
> ...








لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كاندى
مكانش العشم تسيبى صحبتك كدة يجيلها كابوس كل يوم
سيزو ...وليم 
وتدور عليكى تلاقيكى مستخبية تحت الغطاء فى عز الحر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالزمة دة كلام دة احنا طيبين خالص مالص
وشوفيها دلوقتى ياحرام بعد ما ادتنا الكارت الاحمر
مستخبية وراء شباك المنتدى ببندقية اطفال قال عايزة تموتنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

ايعم انتا انا عملتلك حاجة متهمد بقى وتتهد ​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*







ميرنا وقناع الشر

لية كدة ميرنا
مش حرام تدعى علية بالهدة وانا لسة ما دخلتش دنيا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عامة انا عارف انها من وراء قلبك لانك طيوبة
وعمو وليم ممكن يفوتها لو اعترفتى انك طيبة ومش شريرة
وامورة زى الملاك 






ميرنا بلا قناع
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

انا يا ميرنا بتفرج بس
مليش دعوه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> كاندى
> مكانش العشم تسيبى صحبتك كدة يجيلها كابوس كل يوم
> سيزو ...وليم
> ...





نفسى اعرف بتجيب الصور دى منين

وبعدين احنا معندناش حد يستخبى

شوف غيرها هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> ايعم انتا انا عملتلك حاجة متهمد بقى وتتهد ​



يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد

ايه يا ميرنا انتى خايفه ولا ايه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> ميرنا وقناع الشر​
> لية كدة ميرنا
> مش حرام تدعى علية بالهدة وانا لسة ما دخلتش دنيا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
انا مش ملاك وشريرة ومفترية عاجبك ولا لاء واتهد 100 مرة بقى بس ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



candy shop قال:


> يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد​
> 
> 
> ايه يا ميرنا انتى خايفه ولا ايه​


لاا معاش ولا كان اللى اخاف منه لسه مجاش :t30:
انا بس مليش نفس لمناقرة انهردة ولا شهر قدام :smi411:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا يا ميرنا بتفرج بس​
> مليش دعوه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
يارب يارب تتجوزى زية واخلص منكو انتو االجوز ​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



وليم تل قال:


> ميرنا وقناع الشر
> 
> لية كدة ميرنا
> مش حرام تدعى علية بالهدة وانا لسة ما دخلتش دنيا
> ...





ميرنا فعلا ملاك يا وليم 

مقلتش جديد

اعمل معاهده صلح بقى​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



candy shop قال:


> ميرنا فعلا ملاك يا وليم ​
> مقلتش جديد​
> 
> اعمل معاهده صلح بقى​


 
كدا يا نون انتى اكتر واحدة عارفة انى شريرة :smil8:​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



candy shop قال:


> نفسى اعرف بتجيب الصور دى منين
> 
> وبعدين احنا معندناش حد يستخبى
> 
> شوف غيرها هههههههههههههههههه​








ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا واضح حقيقى انكم مش بتستخبوا................ كاندى
وبعدين ما تخافوش قوى كدة احنا ولاد طيبين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

انا بحب الارنب الابيض والاسود وبعدين انتا ليه مستخبى كداا يا وليم خايف ليه كدا يبنى متخفش


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



candy shop قال:


> ميرنا فعلا ملاك يا وليم
> 
> مقلتش جديد
> 
> اعمل معاهده صلح بقى​









خلاص خلاص امسحى دموعك يا امال
ييييييييية قصدى يا ميرنا
سماح عشان خاطر كاندى
بس بشرط تسمعى كلام عمو وليم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

ودا مين اللى قالك انى بعيط اصلا  يبنى ارحم نفسك بقى يارب تتجوز بجد بقى ​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> انا مش ملاك وشريرة ومفترية عاجبك ولا لاء واتهد 100 مرة بقى بس ​








انذار اخير من عمو وليم
اتركى الشر فورا ميرنا
والا السلاح سيتكلم
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

وليم باين كدا والله واعلم قلبت معاك بسخونة ​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> وليم باين كدا والله واعلم قلبت معاك بسخونة ​








هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



ميرنا قال:


> يارب يارب تتجوزى زية واخلص منكو انتو االجوز ​




ليه كده يا ميرنا
ده انا بحبك
هههههههههههههههههه
متخفيش قاعدك لك
لغايه ما اخلص منك انتى الاول
هههههههههههههههههه
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

*مالك يا وليم انت وسيزار على ميرنا 
وهو انت علشان على اسم بابا هسكتلك 
لا خلى بالك احنا الى يقرب لاى بنت من هنا 
احنا ناكلو با اسناناهممممممممممممممممممممممممم
​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

*طبعا موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بس انا عندى راى 
ظروف الحياة القصية والعملية الى احنا 
عايشين فيها طبعا هتخلى كل اتجهنا وانظرنا 
للسيدة رقم اتنين 
وعلى فكرة التوخان دايما دمهم خفيف جدا
يعنى انا شايفة رقم اتنين 
دى اغلب امهتنا ودي دايما الى بيتها بيبقى ناجح 
ودة راى 
ويارب تتجوزوا يالى فى بالى الى دايما بتتخانقوا*


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مالك يا وليم انت وسيزار على ميرنا
> وهو انت علشان على اسم بابا هسكتلك
> لا خلى بالك احنا الى يقرب لاى بنت من هنا
> احنا ناكلو با اسناناهممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> ​*









النوم انجى
راحة وابعدى عن طريق سيزو ووليم
ولما تصحى ما تنسيش تاخدى السلاكة معاكى
حا تنفعك فى الكوابيس اللى حا يبعتهالك وليم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

*

وليم تل قال:








النوم انجى
راحة وابعدى عن طريق سيزو ووليم
ولما تصحى ما تنسيش تاخدى السلاكة معاكى
حا تنفعك فى الكوابيس اللى حا يبعتهالك وليم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ولا يهمنى ولا بخاف 
حتى على الاقل اسلك بيها احلامى والحوض 
اسكت مش كان مليان مايه امبارح جه فى وقتة 
اصيل والله 
وبعدين متنساش انى معايا نائب الكدير 
ويابخت من كان نائب المدير خاله​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

_*اه طبعا ده نائب المدير كنا فارشينله الارض ورد وفل وياسمين 
ومظبطينله الدنيا 
وانتى بقى بتعمل ايه ​*_


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*اه طبعا ده نائب المدير كنا فارشينله الارض ورد وفل وياسمين
> ومظبطينله الدنيا
> وانتى بقى بتعمل ايه ​*_








لا واضح الورد والفل والياسمين
كانوا يظهر مفروشين فى الحوض
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما انا كنت ببلغ النجدة لانكم غرقتوا الشقة اللى تحتكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## merola (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

_*الصراحة مش عارفة 
بس حاسة ان مفيش بنت كدا يعنى التلاتة مش عاجبنى 
يعنى ممثلا انتى فى النوع الاول اتكلمتى عن الدلع و سبتى الشكل والتعليم 
و فى التانى اتكلمتى عن التعليم بس الشكل مش كويس و دا احلى نوع انا بفضلة لان الشكل ممكن يتحسن بالاكسسووات و الحاجات اللى بتعملها البنات اليومين دول انما الاخلاق عمرها ما حتتغير و التعليم لو عدة مرحتلة مش حيتعوض 
اما النوع الثالث قلتى ان جميع الاخلاق الحميدة فيها بس نسيتى التعليم و متكلمتيش عن الشكل 
بجد هوة المووضوع جميل 
بس انا افضل ان البنت يكون فيها كل الصفات دية مع بعض *_​


----------



## سيزار (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

معلشى يا اخويا وليم غبت شويا عليك اصلك كان عندى حاله كدا زى طنط ميرنا والحمد لله ما اقولكشى .. انتقلت الى الرفيق الاعلى .. على العموم انا فضيت وبصيت كدا

لقيت كاندى معها ... طيب يا كاندى دا انا بعزك بس هطلب طلب ابعدى سنع صغيره بس لما نشوف الكتكوت المفترس طنط ميرنا دى عايزه ايه وبعدين نتفاهم انا وانتى  عشان انتى غاليه علينا ومنقدرش نكسر لك كلمه
هههههههههههههههههه

يعنى عمو وليم عمال يصالح ويدادى ويطيب خطرك وانتى تقوليله شريره .. نعم ياختى شريره على نفسك اه ..وبعدين الى يقرب لوليم مش هسكت خلى بالكم ..انا من رائى تروحى البلكونا وترشى مايه على الناس الى ماشيه هههههههههههه او تجيبى خيط رفيع خالص وتربطيه فى كيس بلاستك وطيريه وحده وحده اهو حاجه تطير وتشغل بالك ماشى لعبه حلوه جدا   
:t30::nunu0000::nunu0000:leasantr   ههههههههههههههههههههه

ومستنين النتيجه نفسيتك هتدى باذن الله 
وبعدين ابعدى ياختى انتى عن نيفين مالكيش دعوه بيها انتى مش شايفها عملت معاهده عدم انحياز .. هو تلاكيك ولا ايه

وانجى كمان دخلت فى الموضوع ههههههههه تعلايلى ياما ايه دا حزب ولا ايه سيزو ووليم صايحين وبيهمدوا كل من ينال منهم خلى بالك ههههههههههه

وخلى بالك الهجاء قادم وقاتل استنى بقى يا ميرنا
​


----------



## سيزار (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

هجاء فى ميرنا ههههههههههههههههههه

*********************************
ميرنا يا ميرنا يا بنت الناس   احترسى من عمك وليم واخو سيزو ابو متراس

وخلى بالك على نفسك كتير ولمى الدور اكيد   عشان تقدرى تقدرى وكمان تشوفى الناس

وحده وحده ياماما على نفسك مش كدا حرام ... معلشى دى اخرتها عكوسات وبر جل تنداس

هصليلك كدا كتير ربنا يشفيكى ويطلع المكتوم .. اصل المكتوم دا حاجه مش عاديه دا فال وحش ودماغه ترباس

كنت فاكر ان عمو وليم وعمو سيزو  هتقدرى خوفهم عليكى ونصيحتهم ليكى ولكن للاسف انتى عايز نفس طويل وكمان ميزان حساس

حساس عشان تقدرى تفرقى بين عدوينك ومحبوبينك وكمان ما تقطاعيش نفسك ياحرام دا سعات البابور بيعوز زقه من الكباس

اه والف اه على الناس وماترميش ودانك هنا ولا هناك عشان ربنا يبعد عنك الوسواس الخناس

ربنا يهديكى يا ميرنا وينور عنيكى ياختى يا حبيبتى وتعرف زمنا من زمن غيرنا وتقولى دا زمن كان مبنى على اساس

توبى توبه نصوحه وما تعيطيشى ولا تضايقى ياما دقت على الراس طبول ولكن فى الاخر بقولك مش كل قلب ليه ميزان حساس

ودمتى 
سيزووووووووووووووو​


----------



## سيزار (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للرجل اذا خيروك بين ثلاثة فتيات اي واحدة تختار*

انتى فين يا ميرنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جبانه هههههههههههههه


----------

